# type of yellowfin catching



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

trying to figure this one out for the GOF fishery

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fYxP_gH89Y


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry GOM fishery,

Looks like their just using pink moldcraft 6" squid


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It looks like Bigeye tuna.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

*Published on Nov 10, 2013 *
Far far off the coast of the Big Island, Capt. Neal takes his 30' Force to an undisclosed location, where schools of Yellowfin Tuna congregate. Most of the action takes place in 10 - 30 minutes. 

this leads me to think this is in the Hawaii area?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> *Published on Nov 10, 2013 *
> Far far off the coast of the Big Island, Capt. Neal takes his 30' Force to an undisclosed location, where schools of Yellowfin Tuna congregate. Most of the action takes place in 10 - 30 minutes.
> 
> this leads me to think this is in the Hawaii area?


Yep. Big Island is Hawaii.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's how the small time commercial fishermen do it in the pacific.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Ol' boy loading them in the box looks some kind of tired!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Dang, gotta make hay while the sun shines!!!!!

Get 'em while they're hot!


----------

